# Crazy Idea?



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone here ever driven donkies? I have a pair of solid white, standard Jennies that are about 12 hands, both very gentle and easygoing. 

So, would it be completely crazy to have the Amish make me some lightweight nylon driving haness and use the girls to pull a buggy? 

I know where I can trade a calf for a buggy in pretty good condition.

I think the white girls with red harness on pulling a black buggy would make a pretty neat looking outfit for fairs, parades, etc. 

Opinions, ideas, comments appreciated.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I don't see why it wouldn't work, and I think it would look nice. 

Good luck and there must be pictures.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I have seen teams o f 6 pulling wagons at the Missouri State Fair. If you do not know how to drive you will have to get someone to teach you and the mules how to do it but yes it will work. Just do not go racing with the Amish who have a standard breed or you will loose.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Donkeys have narrower shoulders than horses, so they don't do well with a collar. But you don't need a collar for something small. Just fit it to the animal. My mini donkeys have a mini step in cart. Do some research on buggies/carts before buying one. Some suspensions are better than others. If you will have them in parades, inflatable tires will be better than wooden wheels.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

There is no reason that they can't be trained to drive and I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds pretty spectacular. Great idea!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It would be cute! A friend of my DD drives a pair of mules in parades and things, they do well and are a favorite of the crowds.


----------



## rod44 (Jun 17, 2013)

Training donkeys is different than training horses and mules. A horse and mule have the the "flight" part of the "fight or flight". The donkey has the "fight' portion more so. So, the problem is to get them to go. A friend of mine has probably one of the best trained team of mamoth donkeys. Uses them in the field and on the road. They go willingly and can do it all. There is a problem with donkeys and collars but he has special collars made at Broadhead Collars in Iowa that solve the problem. Here is a short video showing the donkeys at work. If you want to PM me I could put you in touch with Bob and he could maybe help you out some.

http://s384.photobucket.com/user/Rodhorses/media/bobscamperIMG_1186.jpg.html

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9gNwq5LNtw[/ame]


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Nothing crazy about that plan at all. Have Rod put you in touch with his friend Bob. He's the man. 

Just remember that driving is *way* more complex and dangerous than riding. Don't get started on your own. You need some supervision and some training so you don't mess up the donks. Right now you don't even know what all you don't know about driving!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Have you looked at Annys all in one plows for the garden? They show they working with a SMALL donkey. The plow has a hiller set of discs, a lister, a potato lifter, a rod weeder/harrow/cultivator, a 5 schovel cultivator, and maybe a few more implements by now. It aint cheap, but its real light for small horses/donkeys


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

65284, it all sounds just wonderful. Donkeys are so calm and laid back. Smart, easy to train, unspookable. True, to a point. 

My simple advice to you is start slow, don't skip any steps, each donkey must learn all the basics as a single donkey (gee, haw, whoa, stand, everything!). From what I've observed in donkey driving, it's easier to pair them up right away, but don't do it. Each one will require about 60 hours before you can deem them qualified to drive. Get someone who knows what he'd doing to work with you. 

Remember, with ANY equine activity, green plus green equals black and blue!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I would bet some of the Amish in the area would be able to help you with them.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Amish or not, if the person does not use donkeys and has not trained them, I would keep looking. Donkeys are different from horses.


----------



## HorsesNGoats (Feb 5, 2015)

We have a mini donkey trained to ride!! If you have a lot of patience.. &#128512;


----------

